# Was kann ich für Pflanzen im Hochteich pflanzen ?



## fischpapa (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe eine Frage was kann ich in meinem Hochteich für Pflanzen setzen? Der Teich ist 40 cm Hoch 3m lang und 1,70 m Breit! 
Habe schon einige Pflanzen drin wie Seerose,__ Rohrkolben,und __ Iris.Ausserdem noch so eine Grasähnliche Pflanze komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen!
Hier ein Foto von meinem Teich!

Foto 

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet.Wer noch kostenlos Pflanzen über hat und nicht weit von mir weg wohnt,komme aus 58453 ,bin ich nicht abgeneigt mir diese abzuholen 

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------

